

Twitter is broken - jakkals

...for me, at any rate,<p>When trying to sign in, I get:
https://twitter.com/help_sessions/create<p>and that page, right now, tells me that:<p>That page doesn't exist!
======
ObieJazz
I'm having the same problem. I was signed in and everything was hunky-dory but
then I signed out just to test your example... bad idea. Now I'm stuck out!

This happened to me the other day, and I was all confused because normally
when a site is down I can Twitter about it but with Twitter down there was
nowhere to go. It was only down for a moment though, so problem averted.
Still, not sure HN is the right forum for up-to-the-minute chit-chat about
what sites are broken...

------
jakkals
Twitter is available again for me, so yeah, for me it was only down for a few
minutes.

As for whether HN is the appropriate forum to "tattle tale" when a well known
website is down? Hmmm... Dunno about this one, I just figured it would be
newsworthy, sorry if I wasted anybody's time...

~~~
ObieJazz
Not at all. I mean, here I am talking about the same thing.

------
markca
<http://istwitterdown.com/>

